# Craftsman Exterior Repaint



## JDPaint (Nov 9, 2008)

Greetings,

This will be my first official paint talk post, hooray! I've got a topic i'd like to discuss. I'm currently painting an early 1900's craftsman home in Seattle WA. The siding is cedar shake, with cedar trim. Originally, there was a solid Rodda stain applied to the shingles. After properly preparing the substrate, I applied Benjamin Moore's fresh start primer, and followed with two coats of satin duration for the body--South Side. The windows received Gloss duration--South Side. 

Here's the deal: The south side of the home was a fairly major restoration project involving around 10lbs of bondo to reconstruct window trim. I wanted that side to be bulletproof, hence the Duration finish. Those of you who know Duration know the sheen is quite brilliant. In retrospect, as I look around the neighborhood the rest of the craftsman style homes nearby don't have such high gloss finishes. I'm beginning to wonder if I should switch over to Benjamin Moore's Low Lustre Mooregard product for the shake siding following up with Satin Duration for the trim. That will drop the sheen level from gloss to satin for window trim and from duration satin to Mooregard Low Lustre. I figure this method will reduce the potential "popping" effect of that high sheen showing up visible from the street in the neighborhood. The colors are ivory for the siding, crayola red windows/fascia, and christmas green accent trim color.

Thanks for any input. Also, i'm looking forward to being a contributing member of this forum. I found the site just today!

Jon DaVault
StuberGrubens Painting


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

First, welcome to the board.

Second, what you are asking is totally subjective. The products you mention are good, so your taste should determine what sheen level you want. Just remember, the sheen will reduce some with time.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

The Moorgard is great, but if you want 'bulletproof' go for the Aura Exterior in flat or low lustre
Both are thick and high build like Duration but apply easier (no Popeye arm)

No solvents in the stuff so less mold worries
Color retention is top notch

The flat looks like a solid stain would


----------

